# bucket truck advice



## sisco (Feb 24, 2006)

I recently left my job with the city off the right away crew trimming over power lines and started my own small (very small) tree business. Most my experience is working from the bucket although I can do some climbing and roping. I feel like I can compete better with the big boys if I have a bucket. I have about 10,000-15,000 for a bucket truck. I already have a small chipper and dump truck. I have been looking around the internet and located a couple of trucks in my area. Heres my problem. I dont know exactly what to look for as far as boom inspection. What are typical signs of a boom on the way out. Yesterday I looked at an 88 with an Altec 50 ft boom and the lower boom was super slow. I tried to idle the truck up and stiill it was slow. Also I can fix or swap any gas motor pretty confidently but I heard gas isnt the way to go in a bucket truck. I plan on doing maybe 1 or 2 jobs a week so maybe gas would be so bad at this point.There is one I know of about 700 miles from me that was a 89 Daveys truck. Are these retired trucks from major companies usually any good? I would like to spend the money and get newer equiptment but I dont have it so that isnt an option. ANy suggestions on where and what to look? Im in Virginia but would travel a little way to get the truck. Thanks............Sisco


----------



## sean pilecki (Feb 24, 2006)

check out maranukequipment.com he is a good guy to deal with if you don't mind traveling to Pa. Most retired trucks are gas and the pony motor uses very little gas. 55 ft is minimum and over center is the way to go.The LR 50 is good but doesn't go over center.Make sure that the inspection is up to date any dealer should have it inspected be for he sells it.Save your money and buy a bigger chipper. Bigger is always better


----------



## sean pilecki (Feb 24, 2006)

You are correct with the parts support but in the price range he is in a LRIII will probally run you into the mid 30's$$$ I just traded in my LR50 and moved up to an LRIII what a difference!!


----------



## skwerl (Feb 24, 2006)

Last year I picked up an '89 Altec AM600. Over center, material handler, retired electrical truck. Got it from www.sagontrucks.com . With the additional items I had them address, I paid $21K out the door. By the time I got it home, registered it, paid sales tax, insured it and had a thorough tune up (along with some minor items like brakes, some electrical, etc) I was right at $30K. 

Anything you buy that old is going to need some work. If it didn't need work, they wouldn't be selling it. Insurance is a kicker as well, cost me almost $4K for a year. I suggest you budget $10K up and above the purchase price in order to cover all the incidentals you will need in order to put it in service with some degree of reliability and safety.


----------



## clearance (Feb 24, 2006)

Altec/Asplundh booms have some controversy surrounding them, especially the old ones. Your price could maybe get or put a healthy down payment on a truck with a High Ranger boom, I ran a linesman 111 from the 70s, on a newer c7500. Not over centre, but very solid, felt good. I have run the new Altecs and High Ranger over centers, better. Maybe you could get one of these in a few years. Here booms (and all cranes) have to be non destruct tested often, if you are going to run it around power it has to have a current dielectric test sticker as well. Asplundh trucks up here used to be gas with a pony motor, but the guys didn't use the pony they used the main, now they run diesel trucks with no pony and often High Ranger booms.


----------



## clearance (Feb 24, 2006)

Skwerls truck is pretty cool, notice it was a power company truck, not beaten half to death like a tree truck, obviously looked after. Maybe consider a truck set up like this with the pedestal at the back, you already have a chip truck.


----------



## fmueller (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Skwerl that nice paint job must have set you back some, no?


----------



## CITREEMAN (Feb 24, 2006)

My first bucket was HIgh Ranger old one too '77 model cant remember the model # . 50 feet working height - Its been well maintained and always passed inspection, it is to short for my needs and it isnt over-center - two of the things i am looking for when replacing it. My opinion based on experience is with out the over-center job and having a higher reach boom you can incounter manuverabilty problems in tight areas-plus with an over-center I think you get way more side reach. I guess it would depend on what type of jobs you encounter- hope this will help you out. I dont climb so i have learned to get that boom into places most wouldnt think you could. my goal this year is to learn how to climb the RIGHT way. good day.


----------



## skwerl (Feb 24, 2006)

fmueller said:


> Hey Skwerl that nice paint job must have set you back some, no?


Nope, it's just wet. I had the door stickers made to cover the old logo and also had the logo made for the back of the bucket. Cost me $145 including the artwork.


----------



## sisco (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Anyone know of a few more sites to look for used buckets.


----------



## skwerl (Feb 24, 2006)

here's one, although I never found anything I wanted here. http://www.treetrader.com/
The only stuff in my price range was beat to death. I was better off buying a utility truck, tree guys destroy bucket trucks.


----------



## jmack (Feb 25, 2006)

*bucket*



sisco said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. Anyone know of a few more sites to look for used buckets.


yea i would stay away from altec, buddy just got used truck, mechanics came down to inspect and repair, 90= an hr they had nothing, my freind not the mechanic is going to the hardware store for bolts, because the mech. wants to drive to home depot as part of the service call no hardware on a 90hr service call c'mon~! my advice call the mitchell brothers from aerial lift of ct you can buy used thru them


----------



## skwerl (Feb 25, 2006)

jmack, just because you happen to know of one overpriced mechanic is no reason to discredit a brand. Been happy with my Altec and it's the most common brand in my area. Both the local power company and phone company use Altecs exclusively. Lots of older ones in service around here also.


----------



## vharrison2 (Feb 25, 2006)

skwerl said:


> jmack, just because you happen to know of one overpriced mechanic is no reason to discredit a brand. Been happy with my Altec and it's the most common brand in my area. Both the local power company and phone company use Altecs exclusively. Lots of older ones in service around here also.



Rocky, I agree. We have 3 Altecs and have had no problems with them. The altec dealer in West Palm Beach gives us great service every year when we do the dielectrical testing as well.

Nice truck by the way.

One of our bucket trucks (Altec) is for sale. It is at the Altec dealer in West Palm Beach if you are interested. It is a four wheel drive, 466 diesel, 60 foot bucket reach, 1997 International. The truck has just been completly gone over by Altec; dielectric test, new cables, it is good to go. Reason for the sale: No qualified operators down here. Asking price is $ 50,000.00


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Feb 25, 2006)

skwerl said:


> Nope, it's just wet. I had the door stickers made to cover the old logo and also had the logo made for the back of the bucket. Cost me $145 including the artwork.




It's gonna cost you more than that if the Hanna Barbera folks ever find out about you having Rocky J. Squirrel on your truck! 



Certainly tis a nice looking rig, though.


----------



## jmack (Feb 26, 2006)

*no way*



skwerl said:


> jmack, just because you happen to know of one overpriced mechanic is no reason to discredit a brand. Been happy with my Altec and it's the most common brand in my area. Both the local power company and phone company use Altecs exclusively. Lots of older ones in service around here also.


sorry bro that was the altec mech. for our area, that in turn equals bad service which equals suckness factor so keep flying yer altec.. c-ya


----------



## chippermaster01 (Mar 21, 2006)

*cool bucket truck*

nice bucket truck. what chipper do you tow behind it?


----------

